# Other > Fun and games >  DWD Tea House!

## Suzi

I loved THIS thread that we had on the other forum, so I thought I'd bring it back!!!


The rules are simple, someone asks for something in the tea shop. They set a price (picture of something) you then go off and find picture, then you post those pictures here and ask for the next thing and so it goes on.... 

So I shall hand out freshly made tea/coffee and cake to anyone who can find me a picture of a hedgehog in the moonlilght....

----------


## MaraUT

I should like some chocolate meringues. I have not clue about conversion, but reasonably priced.

----------


## MaraUT



----------


## Suzi

awwwwwww 




Didn't know if you wanted cream or not, so I added some extra on the side! 

Please may I have a cocktail with no orange in it please?

----------

MaraUT (22-02-12)

----------


## purplefan

What other forum?

----------


## Angie

A few years back DWD was on a different forum software which was SMF  and this one started under vBulletin, its the same forum with alot of the same members, such as me, Jarre, Shine etc just a different software being used.

----------

Suzi (28-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

We should really put together a little montage of the history of DWD.

----------


## Suzi

That would take me a while...

----------


## purplefan

Just highlight the special moments and first few posts. How you felt the first time the forum went on line etc.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like it could be fun... I'll think about it, but it might have to wait until I have moved  :O:

----------

Angie (28-05-15)

----------


## Samantha340

@Suzi I made you a Blue Hawaii cocktail. I hope you like pine apple 
http://f.tqn.com/y/gohawaii/1/L/l/F/5/bluehawaii_FP.jpg

I feel like some alternative ice cream, unusual flavour, not the standard vanilla, chocolate, lemon ... Something crazy please

----------

Suzi (29-05-15)

----------


## Paula

http://www.stylist.co.uk/life/recipe...cream-flavours

----------

Samantha340 (29-05-15)

----------


## Samantha340

> http://www.stylist.co.uk/life/recipe...cream-flavours



OMG. Not sure which one I would try, but there are some interesting ones. Your turn to ask for something.

----------


## Paula

Pineapple and coconut muffin - seriously the best muffin I've ever tasted

----------


## purplefan

I had a squid salad once, it was very nice. It had lemon and coriander and rocket big beef tomato's, little strips of cucumber and radish.

----------

